# PIP on the HR34



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a couple questions about the PIP feature on these guys.

How do you turn it on and off, and control it? 

Can you still access interactive channels when you are running pip, and if either channels is on an interactive channel does it work, or is it only when the one with sound is tuned to an interactive channel?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> How do you turn it on and off, and control it?


You press INFO, move the highlight over to the far right of the Info Bar to select PIP and the location option for it.



> Can you still access interactive channels when you are running pip, and if either channels is on an interactive channel does it work, or is it only when the one with sound is tuned to an interactive channel?


I honestly don't remember - I'd check but my wife is playing SKYRIM on the XBox 360 on the big TV right now. Sorry! :grin:


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> I have a couple questions about the PIP feature on these guys.
> 
> How do you turn it on and off, and control it?
> 
> Can you still access interactive channels when you are running pip, and if either channels is on an interactive channel does it work, or is it only when the one with sound is tuned to an interactive channel?


Just did the pip on an interactive channel for ya. stuff still works fine. only thing is the info is behind the PIP window. Did it with ESPNHD and ESPN2HD in both boxes.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Just did the pip on an interactive channel for ya. stuff still works fine. only thing is the info is behind the PIP window. Did it with ESPNHD and ESPN2HD in both boxes.


Try it with the windows side-by-side. Again, I'd do it but she's still playing SKYRIM . . . :lol:


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

LameLefty said:


> Try it with the windows side-by-side. Again, I'd do it but she's still playing SKYRIM . . . :lol:


yup works fine side by side too.

really need a big tv for side by side to be worth it here for me. dang 42in aint cutting it anymore. lol


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Also tabbing all the way over to PIP on the info bar cant be any more of a PITA. really hate that about it. Minimum of 8 button hits to just get PIP turned ON......like a tease here with it. Heres this nice cool feature you can use, just one catch, you have to wear out your thumb hitting the remote to turn it on. That is unless you set up a command in your remote to do it all in one click for you....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

So which screen allows access to pip? Only the main one, or if you are on channel 2 on the full screen and say espn in the little window, will it pull the score guide then? And does it keep it in the little window? That'd be funny if it did!

Oh, and when you hit the down arrow, it changes the sound as well as the control right?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

And here I'm reading posts on how the Yellow CC button was needed for PIP.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> So which screen allows access to pip? Only the main one, or if you are on channel 2 on the full screen and say espn in the little window, will it pull the score guide then? And does it keep it in the little window? That'd be funny if it did!
> 
> Thanks guys!


didnt try that but gonna say its the "active" screen only. As in the one your getting volume from that will show the scoreguide.as long as that specific channel is an active channel itself.

As for the down arrow its basically just like doubleplay and switches video/audio b/w the two screens and they swap spots.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh hey, just thought of another question. 

If you are using PIP, and say hit pause, then hit the down arrow so you are on the other screen, then exit pip, can you now hit the down arrow again and flip back to the other tuner (basically double play) with the buffer in tact from the pause point?

I so need one to play with!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> And here I reading posts here on how the Yellow CC button was needed for PIP.


and here i am saying once again for the millionth time yellow button does NOT control PIP in anyway shape or form......


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> Oh hey, just thought of another question.
> 
> If you are using PIP, and say hit pause, then hit the down arrow so you are on the other screen, then exit pip, can you now hit the down arrow again and flip back to the other tuner (basically double play) with the buffer in tact from the pause point?
> 
> I so need one to play with!


from the brief test i just did it seems to do that actually. Buffer was intact from when IO started PIP to begin with actually, not just the pause point on.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice. I guess that means basically PIP is DP only showing on screen at the same time, in terms of how it will work with the buffers.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Nice. I guess that means basically PIP is DP only showing on screen at the same time, in terms of how it will work with the buffers.


Yep, that about covers it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

After all this time I still can't believe that DIRECTV hasn't enabled wrapping in the Info banner options.... would at least let those with HR34s press INFO and LEFT to wrap from the first option to the last option in the banner, PIP.

So easy to do and I can't understand why they haven't. It would help everyone, actually, not just HR34 users.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> After all this time I still can't believe that DIRECTV hasn't enabled wrapping in the Info banner options.... would at least let those with HR34s press INFO and LEFT to wrap from the first option to the last option in the banner, PIP.
> 
> So easy to do and I can't understand why they haven't. It would help everyone, actually, not just HR34 users.


LEFT needs to be BACK now, 'cause they took that key off the RC70, which is rumored to be the "RVU" remote.

(* EDIT:* Just checked on the HR34, and it's not BACK... yet, so I could be wrong.)

That said, RIGHT could wrap around. Better still, INFO could move to the center of the banner, as many of us suggested when we first saw the new banner.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> LEFT needs to be BACK now, 'cause they took that key off the RC70, which is rumored to be the "RVU" remote.
> 
> (* EDIT:* Just checked on the HR34, and it's not BACK... yet, so I could be wrong.)
> 
> That said, RIGHT could wrap around. Better still, INFO could move to the center of the banner, as many of us suggested when we first saw the new banner.


Yeah, changes based on the new remotes are a consideration, but even if that is the case that LEFT "must" be BACK I think there could and should be exceptions in the interface.

The Info Banner is really just a horizontal menu, and thus is already an exception in the UI since every other menu in the interface is vertical.

In those vertical menus you can press CHAN-UP or DN to jump to the top or bottom of the menu. If you try pressing CHAN-UP or DN in the Info Banner to jump to the first or last item, you instead change the channel.

So since we're dealing with an exception already, go all out: do what's right to enable the user to quickly use the options in the menu...


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> yup works fine side by side too.
> 
> really need a big tv for side by side to be worth it here for me. dang 42in aint cutting it anymore. lol


Oh, Great Sarge. Now I need to purchase an 85" plasma. 65" isn't big enough.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

You know, I went from a 46" LCD to a 64" plasma in the LR. 
After doing that and some time passing I've proved the old truism.
It's like they say, you always want a bigger screen.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> LEFT needs to be BACK now, 'cause they took that key off the RC70, which is rumored to be the "RVU" remote.
> 
> (* EDIT:* Just checked on the HR34, and it's not BACK... yet, so I could be wrong.)
> 
> That said, RIGHT could wrap around. Better still, INFO could move to the center of the banner, as many of us suggested when we first saw the new banner.


Plus it LEFT being back doesn't apply in certain menus so LEFT should be LEFT and wrap around to the far right.

Same applies to UP in other menus.


----------



## cag505 (Dec 13, 2011)

Question. Do any you guys think the Side-by-Side/PIP capability will be/could be ported to the HR24? Since the HR24 is fairly new it seems that it might have/share the required hardware that the HR34 has and would only need a firmware upgrade. I like the new HR34 but am only interested in the side-by-side for my projector, I'm not in need of the HR34 "server" functions and I don;t have the SWiM8 setup. Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

mikek said:


> Plus it LEFT being back doesn't apply in certain menus


You may be right, but I'm finding it hard to imagine situations where I might not want to go BACK. E.g., just because I'm in INFO doesn't mean I wasn't 4 pages down in the TDL a couple of clicks before that.



> so LEFT should be LEFT and wrap around to the far right.


I agree in a world where there are only RC32/64 remotes, but since DirecTV took away the BACK button on the RC70 and the "hotel" remotes we've seen pictures of, I think that ship has sailed.

Thaty's why I don't understand why LEFT isn't going BACK _now_ on the INFO bar. If I'm using an RC70, how do I go BACK from INFO? :scratchin


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

EXIT I think.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> EXIT I think.


Won't get me back to the TDL, though, in the example above.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> You may be right, but I'm finding it hard to imagine situations where I might not want to go BACK. E.g., just because I'm in INFO doesn't mean I wasn't 4 pages down in the TDL a couple of clicks before that.
> 
> I agree in a world where there are only RC32/64 remotes, but since DirecTV took away the BACK button on the RC70 and the "hotel" remotes we've seen pictures of, I think that ship has sailed.
> 
> Thaty's why I don't understand why LEFT isn't going BACK _now_ on the INFO bar. If I'm using an RC70, how do I go BACK from INFO? :scratchin


I honestly don't see why there can't be an exception for LEFT in the INFO banner - don't treat it as BACK here, let it wrap to the right end of the banner.

Everywhere else in the interface the menus are vertical and CHANNEL UP/DN lets you jump to top or bottom, but the INFO banner is also a menu - a horizontal one, and there's NO way to get to the other end. LEFT makes perfect sense here...


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

"Steve" said:


> You may be right, but I'm finding it hard to imagine situations where I might not want to go BACK. E.g., just because I'm in INFO doesn't mean I wasn't 4 pages down in the TDL a couple of clicks before that.
> 
> I agree in a world where there are only RC32/64 remotes, but since DirecTV took away the BACK button on the RC70 and the "hotel" remotes we've seen pictures of, I think that ship has sailed.
> 
> Thaty's why I don't understand why LEFT isn't going BACK now on the INFO bar. If I'm using an RC70, how do I go BACK from INFO? :scratchin


An example of when I don't want Left to be back, is when I'm in the guide. When your scrolling around left and right and you hit that left arrow back to current time period you should be presented with a bonk like in the info bar. IMHO. 
Id hate to be on a diff channel in the guide looking for something and hit too many by accident and be forced out of the guide.

And honestly if your in the info bar on live tv are you really going to be thinking you want to go back to the TDL Xpages down where you were before however long ago? jw


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> And honestly if your in the info bar on live tv are you really going to be thinking you want to go back to the TDL Xpages down where you were before however long ago? jw


I may be in the minority, but after popping out for another reason, I often want to pick up from the last screen I was on in TDL, HISTORY, or SMART SEARCH results.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

"Steve" said:


> I may be in the minority, but after popping out for another reason, I often want to pick up from the last screen I was on in TDL, HISTORY, or SMART SEARCH results.


Yeah I can think of times I wanted to go from history to TDL or smart search just not from live tv. Usually if I'm on live tv anything from there I wanna do would be a new action.

I would like a shortcut to get the PIP window to work. Like how we have one for Doubleplay now. Just something easier than all the presses it takes now. 
No clue what is possible to be used though, but maybe making left key wrap around is an okay trade off as it'd be many less presses.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> I would like a shortcut to get the PIP window to work. Like how we have one for Doubleplay now. Just something easier than all the presses it takes now.
> No clue what is possible to be used though, but maybe making left key wrap around is an okay trade off as it'd be many less presses.


Moving INFO to the center of the INFO bar would cut down on keystrokes as well.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Can one of you guys post photos of PIP in action? Im curious to how this looks/works. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Can one of you guys post photos of PIP in action? Im curious to how this looks/works. Thanks in advance...


[YOUTUBEHD]vhM4n72J-Vc?hd=1[/YOUTUBEHD]

~Alan


----------

